
The Atomic Theory of Origami - runesoerensen
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-atomic-theory-of-origami-20171031/
======
adfm
If you're excited about the Miura-ori mentioned in this article, check out the
work Glaucio Paulino and company are doing with zipper coupled tubes:
[http://paulino.ce.gatech.edu/pnas_news_zipper.html](http://paulino.ce.gatech.edu/pnas_news_zipper.html)

~~~
agumonkey
I'm curious about less uniform and more practical origami based things.

\- coupling blocks \- structures \- actuators

etc etc

basically using origamis as a new basis for "common" application

------
haskal
Erik Demaine's lectures are a nice place to start if you are into formal
geometric folding theory:
[http://erikdemaine.org/classes/](http://erikdemaine.org/classes/)

------
oneman
Screw theory! I can't wait until someone smart discovers that FACT works at
ohmic scale!

\- Freedom and constraint topology -- A way of considering flexure bearing
systems.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw_theory)

[https://www.flexible.seas.ucla.edu](https://www.flexible.seas.ucla.edu)

~~~
nathancahill
A: What's your favorite field of math?

B: Knot theory

A: Yeah, me either.

